# bruised palm and sprained wrist!



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone ever make the mistake of trying to catch yourself from a fall with your hands? I have done it several times now, and have bruised my palms bad enough to stop me from doing any aggressive riding for about a week, and sprained my wrist once! Do you think padded gloves would help the palms at all?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't think so. The padding will just get in the way of gripping the bar. When my palm hits the ground it is a blunt impact and a few millimeters of soft padding would not help much.

When I last went over the bar (Saturday, actually), the palm of my glove did its job: kept my hand from getting bloodied. The wrist is almost OK already.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

Agreed. Unless you're putting on boxing gloves it won't make a dent in the force you are exerting.


----------

